# angelfish not breeding



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 2 pairs(I think) of angelfish
I place a pvc pipe (1 1/2" in dia.)
They just keeps on cleaning the pipes it but not laying any eggs.
What can i do to condition the fish to lay eggs.
Need advise

thanks

dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would be helpful to know if you have a male female pair. Two females will pair off and lay eggs. How old are they and how big? My preference is for a piece of slate tile about 2 1/2" by 8" or 12" long suspended from the top rim of the tank. For conditioning, live foods,and lots of them, are good, (although not essential) especially white worms because of the high fat content. A water change will often trigger a spawn, especially if the new water is a little cooler.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

not sure about the sex. 
but they are of breeding size
i already place ceramic tiles but the same thing they just clean the tiles.
If it advisable to mix them together to produce a different paring.

thanks
dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is usually easier to allow natural pairing by starting with 6 juveniles and allowing them to grow up and pair off. However, had a group of 2 females and one male, and the females paired off. 
If you have a pair, and they are ready, they will spawn. A large water change (50%) will usually trigger a spawn in fish that are ready. Older fish will spawn less often, but a pair in their prime will spawn every 9 to 14 days.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

dp,

When angels are first starting to spawn for the first few times they are clumsy at it as they are learning/relying on instinct and they haven't developed any skill yet. 

You'll notice you have a pair because they will start to hang out together, look each other over and flare fins at each other, etc. They will spend a lot of time picking out laying sites and changing their minds a lot in the process.

I had a new pair start to lay about a month ago and it was kind of funny watching how sloppy they were - she couldn't seem to get the eggs to stick properly to the slate so they were both trying to catch the eggs and had trouble coordinating turns and so on.

When they start they'll leave infertile eggs in the clutch for too long but after a few months they start picking these out and everything falls into place.

It's usually not a good idea to have too many other fish around the pair or they may want to breed but conditions aren't right.

(.....I have to ask/dumb question: are you are putting the pipe and tile in vertically and withing 5 or 6 inches from the surface?)

Hope it helps,


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pipe is at the same level as the water.

thanks
dp


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know if this will help, but I found this thread on another forum and this Guy recons that he can sex Angelfish by shape around the head area.
http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=21466

I don't really understand what he is talking about, but have a look anyway and see if you understand what he means? (he has also included photo's showing the differences).

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the same problem as you, i have given up to trying to force them to spawn. i had a pair in a breeding bear bottom tank and now i moved them to a nice planted tank. im just keeping the water parameters stable and let them decide if they ever want to spawn. they seem very uninterested in spawning and they dont even swim together anymore.i added anotehr adult angel fish to the tank but it seems that the male of the pair keeps chasing away any fish that i add in.


----------

